

Real-time geolocated tweets - danzajdband
http://pure-waterfall-1016.herokuapp.com/

======
iambot
I'm not seeing anything happen... just a map, and a bunch of xhr-polling
requests (I'm assuming from socket.io)... - using firefox 13 on Win7

~~~
danzajdband
Try again.

------
antihero
Hey that's pretty neat. Would be cool to style it up so it's beautiful.

------
Tyrant505
This is almost addictive to watch. Very impressive!

------
timaelliott
Something is broken, at least for me. It always resorts to XHR-polling instead
of websockets.

<http://pure-waterfall-1016.herokuapp.com/socket.io/1>

Always returns xhr-polling method which really isn't ideal for this.

~~~
danzajdband
It's not broken. Heroku free plan doesn't allow for websockets. The demo code
on
[https://github.com/danzajdband/Tuiter/tree/master/examples/m...](https://github.com/danzajdband/Tuiter/tree/master/examples/map)
it's prepared to use webosockets first.

~~~
timaelliott
Ah, well that sucks but explains why it was occurring :)

